# Buying a cockapoo uk



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi 
Having lost our much loved KC registered golden show cocker due to old age, we are now looking for a cockapoo pup. We are lost without a wee dog companion. 
We had no idea how difficult this was going to be during these times!! 
I was wondering if anyone had ANY advice about buying a pup? 
What do you all think about the escalated prices?
Can anyone recommend breeders in or near Scotland? 
What do you all think of pets4home? ANY responses or info would be so much appreciated!
Thanks so much to anyone who has time to read and respond, sending everyone best wishes. 

Victoria 😊


----------



## Bekka (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi Victoria,

I’m new only just joined today, I recently brought my Cockapoo pup from Pets4Homes, from a registered breeder on the site, they were also registered breeders with the local authority too and had previously bred Labs and Collies. This was their first Cockapoo litter and I got my pup at a low price considering in my area they go for £1,200, he was £750 the breeder was lovely and welcomed any questions allowed me to stay and play with the pups and answered my messages after I had him off her late at night. So I couldn’t fault her. Not to say all breeders are the same. I don’t live in or near Scotland so can’t recommend anyone sorry, I’m not an experienced Cockapoo owner, my pup (Rufus) has been very clingy since he left mum and litter mates. I have a 5 year old non verbal Autistic child with Hyperactive behaviour and doesn’t sleep much! Rufus has fitted in nicely with us at only 13 weeks we have trained him to sit, stay, give his paw, lie down, jump up. We brought him a crate and he still hasn’t been in it and is in a bed on the floor in our room, he’s in the process of being trained to go outside to the toilet as we recently moved 4 months ago and the garden was a no go zone with rotten fences and holes everywhere so we have only just fixed all of this to make it child and dog safe. But he eats 5 small meals a day as he had Colitis his first week of bringing him home die to the stress of leaving mum and changes of household. I was up a few nights with him to make sure he was ok as living with a hyperactive autistic child is a challenge. But 5 weeks in and he’s settled. Wants to follow my son upstairs or go and check on him ( how great is that! We brought him to train as an emotional support dog) he has been off his lead and recalls easily. I would like to say this is typical of the breed but he’s first so can’t say ( maybe we drew a lucky straw) it was such a relief that he is the way he is given the struggles we have endured the past 5 years with our son. We decided against having another child as he’s our only child and decided on a pup. My son also has allergies and asthma and eczema and my partners nan has a Cockapoo, my partners sister has a Labrador ( we were going to get one) then when my son met her pup in December he immediately came out in a rash and had swollen around his eyes. Cockapoo’s are meant to be hypoallergenic but this depends on the coat type and they aren’t officially known as hypoallergenic but my son didn’t have a reaction for the past 4 years with my partners nans Cockapoo hence why we got a Cockapoo, factoring in they are reasonably easy to train and hooray! No reaction or allergy to him so far! They make fab companions and Rufus doesn’t leave my side, I’m a stay at home mum so brought him to be my companion I suffer with anxiety and needed someone or something to be with me for support to and I wanted to go on nice walks in the country but always felt awkward and never had the get up and go to do that without a dog ( I had a dog when I was living at home with my parents and she was my best friend!) so I knew he was just what I needed. Fate had it that Rufus after having a meal from mum who fell asleep on me, got up and went independently for a drink of water came back to me being one of 3 of the litter left and started pulling on my jumper as if to say ‘pick me!’ When I decided to put a deposit down she put a blue collar on him! And blue is my sons favourite colour, then when I went to collect him he was the first one out the litter to run up to me. So it was just perfect. He’s adventurous and sneaky and has a personality just like my son so fits in perfectly with our family. Cockapoo’s have so much to give I can only say go for it! He’s the perfect companion for us although he does follow me to the toilet in the middle of the night, much like a toddler you can’t pee in peace. I wouldn’t change it for the world. Sorry for the long reply! But good luck to you and I hope this has helped you in some way 

p.s sorry if my grammar or spelling is incorrect. I type quickly and don’t always check, hope it’s readable.

Bekka x


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi Bekka
Thanks so much for your reply. Firstly, absolutely love the name Rufus! Suits a cockapoo perfectly! 
Thanks for the positive opinion of pets4home, as I can’t find a breeder privately with availability at the moment or for a good while. 
I’m so impressed with how much you have trained your wee guy! I hope he becomes a fab companion for your son and their bond goes from strength to strength. How much walking have you been doing? 
Victoria


----------



## Bekka (Apr 25, 2020)

Hi Victoria,

We have done a few half mile walks and a mile and a half walk and he has managed fine, we’ve been extra careful as he has a lot of fur and the weather is heating up so tend to go when it’s cooler in the evening but he’s happy running about the garden during the day. They are just right as Rufus is nice and relaxed when I want him to be and all energetic when we’re off for a walk, so for me he is the perfect addition to our family. I think with any mixed breed you never know what your going to get, especially health wise his mum was perfect health and his dad also I didn’t meet his dad but he is a stud used on pets4homes and I could have met him if I wished to. The breeder was lovely. I picked him up a day before lockdown! And the day after my birthday. He’s filled a void in our family he’s just like having another child only he tends to do as he’s told lol.

Bekka x


----------



## VictoriaF (Apr 22, 2020)

Hi Bekka
Thanks V much for your replies... Love to hear how your new family with Rufus are getting on in the future!
Victoria xx


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Personally I would not buy right now. Trainers are not currently able to work and socialisation is likely to be tricky for some time to come. Sadly going by the inflated prices lots of people are impulse buying and there are going to be an awful lot of young dogs going to rescue shortly when people regret the impulse.


----------

